# Introducing TIGHT Inflatables by RMR



## Tinaa (Mar 4, 2021)

These look so cool. I have a phat cat and love it but would love this for longer trips. Are y’all still producing these?


----------



## RMrafts (Feb 12, 2008)

Tinaa said:


> These look so cool. I have a phat cat and love it but would love this for longer trips. Are y’all still producing these?


Hi Tina, 
The TI CatFish is out of stock and currently not in production. RMR will be replacing this model with an RMR version later this year/early next year. Make sure you are following the RMR social for updates!


----------



## TJP (Nov 20, 2020)

Did we all just get catfished?


----------



## mrb258 (6 mo ago)

I just bought one of these second hand, in great shape but having a hard time finding any information besides basics. Im taking it out for the first time today to see how it rows but any more information would be great. Thank you


----------



## Chapmatterson31 (May 4, 2021)

Not sure if it's just me, but it seems the link for Tight Inflatables is broken. Sounds like a pretty sweet little rig though!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

It's broken for me too.....but it's an old post from march of 2019.


----------



## mrb258 (6 mo ago)

I heard tight went out of business or got absorbed by RMR not sure. They are still selling Sleeping pads on RMR website. The tight inflatables website doesn’t work for me either.


----------



## Chapmatterson31 (May 4, 2021)

caverdan said:


> It's broken for me too.....but it's an old post from march of 2019.


Oops I didn't notice that. Thanks for point that out.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Here is a link that works/show's the craft.









RMR and Tight Inflatable Release New Angler Boat, the CatPhish - Paddling Life


After frustration with some of the angler boats on the market, Rocky Mountain Raft’s sister company Tight Inflatables, releases their new fishing boat, the CatPhish. “While researching personal fishing crafts online we determined that there were many sub par boats built at a really high retail...




paddlinglife.com


----------



## railnruts (5 mo ago)

RMrafts said:


> Hi Tina,
> The TI CatFish is out of stock and currently not in production. RMR will be replacing this model with an RMR version later this year/early next year. Make sure you are following the RMR social for updates!


Is RMR still going to re-release this boat? A few of us were discussing 4 person paddlecats at the Gauley this past weekend and I brought this boat up. Everyone chatting about it was a fan of the phat cat and agreed it would be awesome to be able to buy this boat from RMR.


----------

